# 2. „Trash – Fly Contest“ der Kystefiskers am 19. August



## Anglerboard-Team (11. Juli 2006)

Die Kystefiskers möchten Euch herzlich zum 2. „Trash – Fly Contest“ am
*19.August um 10°° einladen.*

Die Idee in Kurzform:

Engagierte Meerforellenangler treffen sich am Strand von Hohenfelde / Ostsee, befreien diesen gemeinsam von Unrat und binden aus dem gesammelten Material eine Fliege.

Haken, Lack und Bindefaden werden gestellt; die restlichen Materialien sollten „Strandgut“ sein.

Wir denken, so ist es möglich ein gutes Werk zu tun und der Spaß kommt sicherlich auch nicht zu kurz.

Natürlich ist das „Tüddeln“ nicht Pflicht und wir freuen uns über jeden „Salzwassersüchtigen“ der mitmachen möchte.

Informationen von unserem letzten TFC findet ihr unter Kystefiskers.de

Bei Interesse bitte per E-Mail contest@kystefiskers.de anmelden oder im Kystefiskers-Forum (www.kystefiskers.de) zwecks Planung der passenden Location etc. schreiben.


Mit sportlichem Gruß
die „Kystefiskers“


----------

